# Schwinn Traveler Frame Dilemma



## SirMike1983 (Jul 13, 2016)

I  located a nice, 1950s-era Schwinn Traveler in opalescent green in an online sale. While working on it the other night, I noticed the down tube seems a bit bent. I thought it might be front end damage, but the fork was straight and the top tube was straight. I put a straight edge on the frame and found the down tube is indeed bent, but the fork and top tube are not. I checked the headset and steering, and there was no binding. No cracks or ripples in the tubes.

Is this some kind of manufacturing anomaly with the electro forged frame joints? Is it front end damage that some how bent only the down tube and nothing else? Anyone here who would try to fix this, or ride as is?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not seeing a bend. Is it where that white scratch is?  I'd most likely ride it as is unless it's an easy 10 minute job fixing it without causing any other damage.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 13, 2016)

The white line does sort of out line the curve of the tube. Here is an edited version. I'd have to put a straight edge on it again to see the gap between the tube versus straight. I'd guess maybe 1/6 to 1/8 of an inch at its most point deviating from straight. You usually see curved down tubes with curved top tubes from front end damage, but when I put the ruler on the top tube and the fork, they were straight, or very, very close to straight. That's why I wonder if this is something from the factory.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2016)

Ahh, that looks like a piss poor alignment job on the jig with possibly someone trying to make it pass inspection before metal prep. But I could be wrong.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 13, 2016)

Its a schwinn, none of em were built very well.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 14, 2016)

No idea what happened,but I once had a similar issue.The downtube had a slight bend to it while the rest of the bike appeared to be fine .I knew there were no worries about the safety of the bike but it drove me nuts. That old Schwinn is on the road and going strong to this day.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I don't think safety is at all an issue either. There are no ripples in the metal or paint cracking or folds. It looks like a gentle bend in the down tube going several inches. I have not ridden the bike yet to check the tracking. It's partly me being picky about frame tidiness. The head tube itself is straight and round, without deformation.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 14, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> The white line does sort of out line the curve of the tube.



 That's where I'd thought you meant in 1st photo as I believed I was seeing it, and 2nd confirmed it. . It would indicate to me that it had a front end collision when it was easy to replace the fork. Or not and fork didn't get damage but the potential weak spot near the joint, is what I'd make of it. Suggesting, fork and wheel were replaced due to head on collision but the frame was not bent enough to take it off the road. . . Otherwise costs would likely be the same as buying  a whole new bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 14, 2016)

I know a guy...


----------



## harpon (Jul 14, 2016)

The bike could have been in a collision and the fork replaced with a duplicate years ago-  it's not uncommon to see the top tube and down tube slightly bent after a collision trashes the front fork.  I see this on ebay all the time and you have to be ESPECIALLY careful buying any frame that doesn't come with the original fork.

If the fork was replaced with a duplicate, it's probably been ridden for years that way, and not enough to worry over.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice- how did you do it?



37fleetwood said:


> I know a guy...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 14, 2016)

It's entirely possible that it was a collision that either caused them to put on a new fork, or else the fork and wheel escaped undamaged. I do think that's a bit more likely than a manufacturing defect, just by sheer odds. I had a go at it with the frame arm, but that just didn't cut it. The frame arm is more for stays and fork blades anyway...

There was a tool called the Park Tool HTS-1, but they dropped it years ago because bike shops stopped doing this work. Mild steel like this can be straightened, but most local shops want nothing to do with it.


----------



## harpon (Jul 15, 2016)

Yeah- it was made from basically an old "pole style" car jack-   One end pressed against the Bottom Bracket, and the other end fit over the ends of the front axle-  you pumped the handle and it spread apart, pushing the fork blades evenly away from the Bottom Bracket..  It worked pretty well on cheaper heavier frames especially, if the fork blades weren't too twisted. 
The traveler might have had a slight collision and then fixed with this, if it was minimal the fork might not even show it.  Any evidence that the
front wheel was changed?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2016)

I felt a little under the weather yesterday, but much better today. I took the bike to a local shop that specializes in old bikes. The consensus there was the same- front end collision years ago, but no damage bad enough to put the bike out of service. The bend is not _too_ bad, and should try to ride the bike as is, especially if it runs and tracks OK. 

I'm going to try to make the best of this and rebuild the bike and put it back on the road as is. If its ride is intolerable, I may seek help with the frame again. 

I'm loathe to take it off the road. It's a really attractive bike and a nice color.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 31, 2016)

Back on the road, with loads of pictures:

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/07/1954-schwinn-traveler-3-speed.html


----------



## momo608 (Jul 31, 2016)

Here is an available ladies version

https://milwaukee.craigslist.org/bik/5705957757.html


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 1, 2016)

That is really nice. My wife would love that. Too bad it is a local sale.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2016)

The Mesinger was not a bad saddle, but there's nothing like a Brooks. The British 3 speeds nailed it down when they started coming with the B66 saddle. This new, honey-colored B66 goes well with the green paint and chrome. It's reasonably comfortable out of the box, and will only become even more comfortable over time. I love combining these British and American elements into a nice 3 speed.

http://bikeshedva.blogspot.com/2016/08/brooks-b66-honey-and-schwinn-traveler.html


----------



## Eric Amlie (Aug 18, 2016)

What's not to like about that?
Sweet deluxe!


----------

